# Navico PH-8000 Autopilot



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have just bought a Jeanneau SO 37.2. It has a Navico PH-8000 autopilot. The pilot when it works is reasonably good. It is however intermittant. The problem appears to be the PC-8000 controller. I am looking for schematic and specs on components. The circuit is simple but I need the voltage rating on the zener diode in the LED portion of the circuit. I will replace the whole autopilot at some point in the future in the mean time I am trying to get reliable operation back at minimal cost.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Call or email Simrad. They bought out Navico a couple of years ago and still market several Navico AP''s but with the Simrad name on them. They ought to be able to help.


----------



## markbergin (Apr 20, 2000)

If you still need this infomation contact me via e-mail. I''m not sure I have the information, but will check out my PH8000 documentation if you provide me with your return e-mail address


----------



## markbergin (Apr 20, 2000)

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What is your experience with the PH8000? I was thinking of getting one for my 36 foot sailboat. Not so sure now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As this unit is nolonger made I would suggest getting a current model for a new installation. Navman, Raymarine and Simrad come to mind.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

has anyone checked out whether any of the Navico parts can be used with Newer Simrad parts... ie. Hyd. drive with new controller etc.
alan


----------



## carib99 (May 13, 2001)

I tried to get a Navico working again, and Simrad was willing to discuss it on the phone, but they were not able to help. They really don''t support the Navico line with parts or knowledge. I''d buy my next one from someone else. Good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is the reply I got from simrad: 
"Please check out our web-site @ simradusa.com
and click on autopilots and the AP12 or AP14H will be the replacement. We
also have a dealer list on our web-site so you can pick a dealer that you
feel comfortable with."
Read the specs on these two units, I am not sure it would work.... these are for smaller boats than the 8000 was designed for.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well as they say a lot of water has gone under the keel since my first post. I have replaced all the components on the PC-8000 cockpit controller and no real improvement. Simrad distributor in Australia (where I am) doesn''t want to know me. I am taking one more shot at it then it will get scrapped and replaced with Navman or Raymarine. Better support and easier to get information about. With the level of support on Navico post merge with Simrad I am glad I don''t have any B&G instruments on board ;-)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm looking after a manual for the autopilot Navico JB 8000 and after the fluxgate compass HS 8000
Any help will be me verry much appreciated

Wilfried

wiack(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## DonaldA.Davis (Jan 6, 2001)

*Parts fo Navico PH8000 Auto Pilot*

I have a new JA8000 Junction Box and a new PU1A Reversing hydraulic pump unit that were spares for my 46 foot Morgan Sailboat which I no longer own. Intrested parties make offer plus shipping to Don Davis, email:[email protected]


----------



## tricom (Aug 2, 2009)

I am looking fo parts for my Navico PH 8000 auto pilot. Does anyone have an idea if anything is still available?


----------

